# Wildlife conflict expert demonstrates new pepper spray technique



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

This is an advanced technique probably best left to the experts until further study has been done.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/wildlife-conflict-specialist-describes-jasper-grizzly-attack-1.2654545


> "I heard the bear first. He turned on me, just roaring at me ... it was pretty quick, I didn't really see it coming."
> 
> The bear hit Cardinal on the side of his back with its paw and knocked him off of his bike. Then it tried to bite him. Instead, the grizzly bit into his backpack and set off the bear spray Cardinal had inside.
> 
> ...


Until the experts get all the kinks worked out I think I will stick with situational awareness, staying calm and collected, and having defensive measures close at hand :dunno:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

First:
He is a "Wildlife conflict specialist"?   

You can actually get paid doing that?!?!?

Second:
"Etienne Cardinal, who started his seasonal work...." is a French pussy. I know that's not politically correct, but this just reeks of another Timothy Treadwell.

The pepper spray would have been better kept on a holster


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

He as nothing more than a little stinkbug to a that bear.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

He went to the hospital ..... over some minor scratches.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Didn't he try and reason with the bear? Violence against bears is never the answer. Perhaps the bear was a product an unloving home and needed his emotional support? This incident clearly stemmed from that bears lack of honey. I for one am a firm believer in the redistribution of honey equally amongst all bears.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

LincTex said:


> First:
> He is a "Wildlife conflict specialist"?
> 
> You can actually get paid doing that?!?!?


Having traveled through national parks as much as I have (In Canada, the highways between B.C and Alberta go through them) I think it might be worth it to have someone with that title. The job though, would be to go around pepper spraying tourists who feed the wildlife, or just want to get a little closer to the big fuzzy animal.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

LincTex said:


> First:
> He is a "Wildlife conflict specialist"?
> 
> You can actually get paid doing that?!?!?
> ...


I don't know why they would pay someone to conflict with the wildlife, there are plenty of idiots that will do it for free.

"Etienne Cardinal, who started his seasonal work&#8230;." Without trying to be the internet grammarian, shouldn't that be "seasoning work"?artydance:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Parks Canada requires its employees to be bi lingual so the service is full of "French pussies" . 

Quote from the park bear report.
"Being a good hillbilly bear he attacked one of the rolling snacks, but he accidentally opened the seasoning package first, that is usually kept on the food packages belt for easy access, he was removing the packaging and bit into the seasoning........


----------

